# Is there any electronic gadget for storing medical records?



## Johnnie (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello all, due to the difficulty in maintaining the bulky records of medical history I am looking out for any electronic gadget to manage the complete medical history of my father. I have gone through many of the services which give a wide range of electronics gadgets but couldn?t find any for maintaining the medical history electronically. If anyone from you knows any of such devices, then please let me know. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, a few days ago I come across such good electronic device from MedMemory and it really proved to be helpful for marinating the medical history. This electronic device has good enough memory to manage the records. This is easy to handle and can be a real helper in maintaining the records so that the important files are not lost.


----------



## hitman (Jul 28, 2008)

basically any electronic device will do but it all depends on how u want to organise it.


----------

